# Need guidance



## jeanmi82 (Oct 27, 2010)

I would like to get into fly fishing this year, but I have very little knowledge about it. What kind of flies do I need to use to catch trout/redfish?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There's a ton of different flies that will work, but if you only had one, make it a clouser minnow in just about any light/dark color in #4


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't limit yourself to trout and redfish. For some reason, people think that our sport revolves around rat redfish, grass flats and pot holes. Anything you can catch on conventional tackle can be caught on fly.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

real simple....bait fish, shrimp, crabs........Then you only have to pick which pattern and how many sizes and colors you need......:thumbup:.....I always need more flies......Fly boxes are overflowing.:whistling:


----------



## CaptainClif.com (Jan 25, 2008)

Love the clouser and decievers too. Baitfish patterns are my favorites followed by shrimp patterns, followed by poppers for giant Jacks...


----------



## PHWFFNWF (Mar 28, 2012)

*Come on out*

*NW FLORIDA CAST OFF*​*COMPETITION*​*HERES YOUR CHANCE to show your FLY CASTING abilities. Salt or Fresh water and SUPPORT for our local wounded warriors. All proceeds from this event will stay locally to help our veterans in Our Project Healing Waters Fly Fishing programs here in NW Florida**.*​*Saturday June 15, 2013 at 1200 noon*​*At the Boy Scout building, ½ block north of the 17th street graffiti bridge.*​​​*1st prize **a **TFO* *BVK 9’ 4 piece 8 wt.** Fly rod with case.*​*This is a lifetime warranty rod.*​*2nd** and **3rd** place prizes to be awarded at the event.*​*So here’s your chance. $10.00 each entry, you will have 2 chances at each of the four targets. So bring your own gear or use ours. Standard FFF tackle and rigging rules will apply. If you have never casted a fly rod before or would like to brush up or tune up your casting, show up early at 9:00 am we will be glad help you as we give free instruction on the 3rd Saturday of each month. *​*Sponsored by THE FLYFISHERS OF NORTHWEST FLORIDA*​​​​


----------

